# Wheelbase and CA?



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I got a call from the International dealer saying my truck was in. Naturally I went right over to see it. I noticed that the wheelbase and CA were a little long for a 14' stakebody. I checked the spec sheet and the wheelbase is 230" and CA is 136.9". According to my calculations with an extended cab the wheelbase should be 215" and CA 120". Am I missing something or did the dealer spec it out 15-17" too long? I just wanted to double check with you guys before I have them move the axle or put a 16' body on it. Thanx for your help.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well if you do the math i come out with 48" after the rear wheels if you do the 120 CA if you do the one that he spected out it is only 32" so roughly 4' or 2'6" it depends on what you want for a rear sping I think both will work fine.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanx for the info Cat. I talked to the body company and they agreed the CA should be 120". The dealer is eating the cost of relocating the rear. Did you ever get that 743 you were looking at?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

no I think that he was a bit too high on the unit .lookes like a quick paint job and he anted to pass it for new.will wait till I find something better for the kind of money. good luck with your new rig I here they are great and very car like inside the cab.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Cat,
Thanx! I'll post some pics when the body is on and its lettered. I was just looking thru Rock & Dirt. They have some truck and equipment auctions in May up your way. Check out www.rockanddirt.com for dates and location.

John


----------

